# Was Santa Generous?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

My wife got me a very cool set up Japanese dishes and severing platters. I can't wait to do a dinner for friends with the new stuff.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

"The Best Recipe" by Cooks Illustrated (sorry Nicko, the mother-in-law busted loose) a high-carbon Chinese cleaver and an immersion blender. Oh yes.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I got a timex mini clock in the stomach of a mini mixer, cute (from my three sons). no food related gifts this year, just encouragement to open a shop. (blessing or curse?)

best gift gotten, "Me talk pretty one day" by david sedaris.

best gift given out to my mom who said she didn't understand the ingredients
"French Laundry Cookbook" go figure! ( I may get that one back!)








Happy New Year!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Go for it m brown, your shop would be amazing.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

A Silpat and nice wire racks to cool hot foods or use in pans. (Can't wait to try something sticky!)


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Also no food related gifts, Got a Canon scanner....A VCR for the bedroom, Think wifey might feel I'm spending to much time on cheftalk








M brown, I hope you open a shop! Because I know you have friends and support here
cc


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

At Christmas I get to buy myself the nicest stuff! I got a programmable electric pressure cooker, a rice cooker, and an electric hot water dispenser. Now I need a new section of counter to put all the toys on...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Another party, another present: Mastercook. Can't wait to try it out. I don't dare install it tonight, too afraid I'll spend the night playing with it. 

Nicko,

If you need Japanese recipes let me know, I have a passion for Japanese food and Japanese dishware, think I could open my own shop with all the stuff I have....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A CD player for the car! Woohoo!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Seattle Deb, you must be more of a chocoholic than I! I didn't think it was possible. Looks like you'll be sitting pretty for awhile with all those stocking stuffers.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am jealous of your chocolate collection Deb. I always say you can never have too much chocolate. Enjoy them! The only chocolate I got was a mix for raspberry chocolate hot chocolate. 


Enjoy the Larousse it's really a great book. Lots of history in it.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas or Chanukah or Turkey day. What did you find under the tree? Lumps of coals or presents. I hope everyone got a cookbook or two. 


I was very happy to find among other things Professional Baking and Think like A Chef under the tree.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

A sweater, dominos, a parrot, and a fondue set.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heheh, a DVD player and a copy of "a clockwork orange"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"clock work orange" Now that is a bizare movie. (loved it)
Seems to fit you Nick.shu








Daneille, A whole case of Sautern?WOW!!!
What kind?








cc

[This message has been edited by cape chef (edited 12-27-2000).]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I got my Kitchen Aid mixer for Chanukah. My husband got DSL internet service (still fiddling with it, though, as it won't work yet.







).


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Are you enjoying your KitchenAid Mezzaluna? What a great machine it is. Makes me happy just to see mine on the counter.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes, Sisi, I adore it. I don't get to use it as often as I'd like, but I feel a cheesecake coming on...







And there's that reine du Saba I've always wanted to make, too. I've been working in retail, and it's extremely slow in January. I may have more time to use it now than I've had since I got it. But the downside is I won't have as much money to spend on things like Scharffen Berger!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Maryeo, I'm greener (with envy) than those idiotic jumping thingies in your post! The tools seem to have gone to a good home. Wish I could be there to try the products of your frenzy!

[This message has been edited by Mezzaluna (edited 01-17-2001).]


----------

